
MacOS bug lets you log in as admin with no password required - adrianscott
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/11/macos-bug-lets-you-log-in-as-admin-with-no-password-required/
======
luckyt
On the surface this seems bad, but it looks like you need physical access to
the laptop to get in with this vulnerability. If someone has physical access
to your computer, you should consider the data compromised (unless you're
doing full-disk encryption or something).

